# My dechromed Atlas



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all great forum!

Some pics of my dechromed Atlas


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

Looks great! Wrap or Plasti-Dipped?


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks. Warp on the chrome and the side steps went with plasti-dip


----------



## SunDevilDrake (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks great! When you can will you post a picture facing the front grill but in direct sun light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

nice! I am back and forth on plasti-dipping the chrome and silver on the wifes tourmaline blue.


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

SunDevilDrake said:


> Looks great! When you can will you post a picture facing the front grill but in direct sun light?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Will do


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow, this looks great! I'll be doing this soon!:thumbup:


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

did you tint the emblem? If so any issues with the adaptive cruise control?


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Veedubin02 said:


> did you tint the emblem? If so any issues with the adaptive cruise control?


Yep the VW emblem is tinted with smokey lens film and no issues so far on the (1 year) with the ACC.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

RedObsidian said:


> Yep the VW emblem is tinted with smokey lens film and no issues so far on the (1 year) with the ACC.


Awesome! Subdues the shine nicely.


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Veedubin02 said:


> Awesome! Subdues the shine nicely.


Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

i like it, hopefully mine will be done this week. the smoke film for the emblem is it the same film one would use to tint headlights/tailights?


----------



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

Love the new look! What's next?


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

foofighter28 said:


> i like it, hopefully mine will be done this week. the smoke film for the emblem is it the same film one would use to tint headlights/tailights?


Yep, that's correct, it's easier to mold around the curves.


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

VividRacing said:


> Love the new look! What's next?


Cheers. Next? Looking for ideas here for maybe a big job, minor change is the filter to K&N


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

Other than the lower half on the sides it looks great. Not a fan of how high up the black comes. Too much in my opinion. Great job though.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I think you need to get rid of the stupid grey trim VW put on the bottom of the front and rear bumpers. Looks like you already got the pieces around the foglights. I hate that trim...as if the vehicle needed a 4th color (paint, cladding, chrome, grey cladding)
I plan on Plasti-dipping mine once I figure out how to get them off without breaking anything!


----------



## Dmbosstone (Sep 28, 2019)

Looks amazing!


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Dmbosstone said:


> Looks amazing!


Cheers Dmbosstone


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

Tim K said:


> I think you need to get rid of the stupid grey trim VW put on the bottom of the front and rear bumpers. Looks like you already got the pieces around the foglights. I hate that trim...as if the vehicle needed a 4th color (paint, cladding, chrome, grey cladding)
> I plan on Plasti-dipping mine once I figure out how to get them off without breaking anything!


I agree, probably aim to do that after the winter


----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

I dig it. I'm in the market for an atlas by next summer when my GLI pays off and i was juggling the choice of White or Platinum Gray Metallic since i will black it out. This almost solidifies going back to a white car. I like the contrast


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

V DUBBN said:


> I dig it. I'm in the market for an atlas by next summer when my GLI pays off and i was juggling the choice of White or Platinum Gray Metallic since i will black it out. This almost solidifies going back to a white car. I like the contrast


Cheers V DUBBN


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm in the process of vinyl wrapping all the chrome bits. I'm looking at the grille and that looks daunting. Any tips for those pieces?


----------



## RedObsidian (Mar 15, 2018)

foofighter28 said:


> I'm in the process of vinyl wrapping all the chrome bits. I'm looking at the grille and that looks daunting. Any tips for those pieces?


Looking good foofighter28. 

The grill was a pain and took a while, can't offer an easy way to get it done, just time and patience and a good heat gun.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

RedObsidian said:


> Looking good foofighter28.
> 
> The grill was a pain and took a while, can't offer an easy way to get it done, just time and patience and a good heat gun.


Yeah I messed up the driver's side and did a better job on the passenger side. I peeled and did it again and looks a lot better. 

I went after wrapping the faux exhaust tips last night and it's ok, I might pull it off and rattle can it instead


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2020)

Looks Great!. the lower door chrome moldings. did you remove to wrap them?


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

RedObsidian said:


> Hi all great forum!
> 
> Some pics of my dechromed Atlas


Did you do this yourself? I have never wrapped. Do you have advice? Also what wrap did you use?
Thanks!


----------



## Fatrick (Apr 28, 2021)

RedObsidian said:


> Hi all great forum!
> 
> Some pics of my dechromed Atlas


Really nice work @RedObsidian. Were you able to get at the chrome inside the headlight? If so, how'd ya get that done?

Also, how has the plastidip held up so far? I'm afraid to put in the work only to have it peel off easily. 

Cheers,


----------

